# Generac Whole house Back-Up system



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thinking of installing aGenerac Whole house Back-Up system.Not sure where to start.Has anyone had a unit install in there home ?Any recomendation to a reliable dealer or installer?Hoping to read more feed back and experienced as which model is popular .Home depot has recomended APlus air has anyone had this unit installed by them.Thanks


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thang (gtareef) has one installed not long ago. Check with him.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The only unit I would recommend is a Generac 17KVA. You should buy this through an electrician and have them provide a price supply and install. The going rate is 10k complete inc gas hook up. HST extra.
It comes w the transfer switch and actually has a gps in case someone tries to steal it (it has happened).
This is the one we install for clients and performs well. Be cautious of anything through Home Depot as they get units specific for them sometimes. I don't know the unit you mentioned, but I do know Home Depot has sold Generac in the past, but don't know if it's the same as what is available through the trades.
Check the Generac website for more info. A 17 KVA will handle a 200A service just fine as long as you understand you don't run everything in the house all at once. We have used this size generator for new homes, with septics and wells, about 3000 sq ft total area.
Cannot recommend a contractor unless you live north of Barrie.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 10, 2015)

*Gen set*

Hi guys, not to be rude generac generators is not reliable I've been working on generators for 10 years


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

What other brands are more reliable?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I will see Thang unit to better understand.Crayon do you usually oeder the unit staraight from generac as an electrician.I have a friend who is a electrian .I am thinking of ordering the unit and have him install .I also know a gas fitter.My house is about less then 2000sq nothing major regular house.Is this the quiet unit model.I dont think home depot carries it .I was hoping to take advantage of the 18 months promotion that they had.Is this a popular model you install?


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 10, 2015)

Briggs and Stratton , cat, cummins John Deere , it's all up to you it depends on what kW , I work for a small generator company sales and service


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 10, 2015)

Simba if you are really interested in buying one , pm me ,
We do it all, install service gas fitting and electricians


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Minds are going to different directions.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 10, 2015)

We got 5kw to 2megawatt generators


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Fleshy said:


> Briggs and Stratton , cat, cummins John Deere , it's all up to you it depends on what kW , I work for a small generator company sales and service


Interesting your experiences are so different than mine.

Best bet, talk to lots of people. Get quotes. See the products, compare footprint size, noise levels and every other feature you can.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*generator*

Agree with Crayon ... do your research and go with what u need 
chk for reputable dealers .
Good luck in your search...
cheers


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 10, 2015)

That's true, we deal with bell canada, Rogers , city of Mississauga etc. most of generac generator set breaks down


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Can some list some reputable Generac dealer in Toronto.I am heading to Loowe's and Homedepot to find Crayon model suggestion.It look like Its not listed in there website (the Quiet Sourse) series.My friend electrician has never install a back up generator so I may need to find someone else who can do the whole job.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a Generac XG8000E portable petrol generator that I connect to my house via a Generlink transfer switch.

I did hire an electrician to install a whole-home surge protector into my electric panel at the same time as supply & co-ordinate the install of the Generlink device to my electric meter. The actual connection of the Generlink device was performed by Hydro One (our utility supplier)

IIRC, I paid the electrician c.$1800 (+ taxes) for the supply/install of the surge protector & Generlink transfer switch. I paid around $1200 (+ taxes) for the generator itself. My local Generac reseller was suprisingly cheaper than Home Depot and far friendlier to deal with! This was around 18 months ago.

We did have to use the system once last winter, and it worked flawlessly to keep our "critical services" running.

Caveats:
1 - I haven't kept fish in over 2.5 years, so my power needs on that front are nil
2 - We now live in the country, so our home is smaller (~2000sq ft), BUT we have to consider well-water pumps and sump/sewer pumps as "critical services". Plus 2 full-size freezers and my separate workshop (& beer fridge) of course&#8230;!
3 - We don't have natural gas to our property, so that wasn't an option for us; but I keep plenty of gas (petrol) on hand for multiple machines, so runtime/economy wasn't really a factor.
4 - Because we live in the country, noise really wasn't a consideration for us - running our petrol powered gennie outside is abusive only to our ears, not to any neighbours!
5 - Whatever you decide upon, get it correctly (and accurately) sized to meet your needs - these things ain't cheap to purchase, and a mistake either way could be costly!


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

For some reason I could not find the Quiet source series 17kw in Toronto dealer, only 22kw and up .


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 10, 2015)

Simba I've sent you a pm


----------

